# Prepping Bins for Grain Storage



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This might seem a little too much for those that have suffered great crop losses, but there is some very useful info in this Agriculture News topic on Grain Bins.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/grain-handling-and-storage/grain-bins/prepping-bins-f-prime-time_184-ar25066


----------

